# WR's 2019 Fall Garden



## w_r_ranch

Spent the last week of August planning the fall garden. The kohlrabi, cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower & brussel sprout seeds were started last week in 3" pots so they should be ready for transplanting in early to mid October (the radish, lettuce, chard & spinach seeds will be planted at this time as well). Potatoes are chitting over at the guesthouse & will be planted around September 21st. The onion & garlic sets will be planted in November (or whenever they arrive at the feed store). :cheers:


----------



## WildThings

Very cool


----------



## karstopo

Going to be some good eating.


----------



## hk

Nice looking lineup Sir.Hope everyone has great fall garden.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II

My new garden spot (side yard at new house) is almost finished. It is about 30'x60'. Definitely going to try and get back into having a garden regularly. I may copy WRs garden layout and plant selection.


----------



## Meadowlark

Ranch,

Is that 96 pounds of seed potatoes? :bounce: That would produce about 1000 pounds of new potatoes here...which is a bunch of potatoes. I don't grow fall potatoes because we generally live off the spring crop all year until next harvest...but fall would be fresher tasting in January for sure. 

That's a lot of potatoes!

Everyone around here is hoping that the 1015 onion sets come on time or early this year. Last year's were delayed about three weeks due to the wet conditions for digging in the Valley. Sooner the better.


----------



## Wolfie#2

Looks like a good plan WRR. I'm not near that organized. My biggest plan is to not plant anything in the same place two yrs in a row, And for that I do keep a diagram of what went where. But Mrs Wolfie likes to plant too and she just finds open dirt and plants what she wants to.
Meadowlark, I planted onions late last year too. None to be had around here. Had to mail order mine and even then didn't get them until late Dec. Still managed to get close to 100lbs, 1015s & Purple Creole from Dixondale.
I have never seen garlic sets @ feed stores. Have always used garlic from the grocery store. usually do pretty good with them.


----------



## Meadowlark

Same here on the garlic...but I like to sometimes order varieties that the grocery stores don't always have.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Meadowlark said:


> Is that 96 pounds of seed potatoes?


LOL!!! No, it actually 96 cut slips. :cheers:


----------



## w_r_ranch

Here's the garden update: Everything was planted, for the most part, on time. I'm now watering everything 2X a day for 20 minutes to keep the soil moist (but not overly wet) & facilitate root development.


----------



## hk

Like that border.Sharp looking setup Ranch.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch

The potatoes are making a comeback after being burned to the ground by a very early hard freeze.

Earlier this week, I picked up 3 bundles of onion sets. I ended up with 'Texas Legends' instead of my normal 'Yellow Granex'. I got their row formed/fertilized yesterday & I planted them this morning.

Also received the 'Lorz' Italian garlic bulbs yesterday, so this morning I separated them into cloves in preparation for planting. I want to say that I'm very happy with both the quantity & quality of them. I ordered 1.5 lbs & they sent me an extra .5 lbs. The individual cloves were huge all the way through to the center as you can see in the picture (the quarter is for scale purposes). I ended up with 134 cloves, so I planted the 90 I originally planned on. I also planted some of the extra cloves in the asparagus bed to act as a bug deterrent. :cheers:


----------



## Meadowlark

That Lorz garlic looks interesting. I'd be curious how it does for you, Ranch.

My dealer said he expected to get the 1015s the first week of December....another late one like last year sounds like. I'll be glad to get them as last years crop will just take us through Thanksgiving with all the cooking.

I usually plant 6 bunches, about 300 1015 onions, and they normally last us until the next crop but last year's onions didn't dry like I would prefer and we lost several in storage. The onions were huge with water...one went over 4 pounds...but water does not = best storage as you know.

Happy Thanksgiving Ranch!


----------



## jm423

what do you use in your pathways for grass/ weed control? Looks like bark mulch--just curious.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Finely shredded bark mulch, at least 4" thick when compacted.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Been harvesting kohlrabi for the last few weeks. This morning I harvested the first of the broccoli & cauliflower to go with our supper tonight...

:cheers:


----------



## w_r_ranch

I totally forgot to post the update pictures from December... better late than never:


----------



## w_r_ranch

Here a few more:


----------



## w_r_ranch

Harvested about a third of the potatoes this morning, along with another broccoli & cauliflower (to go along with tonight's supper).

Mulched the asparagus bed & then continued mulching around the trees.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Harvested a tub of both broccoli & cauliflower today. We are working to get them all blanched & frozen today so we can vacuum pack them for later meals. We got some beauties this year!!!


----------



## Mattsfishin

That sure looks good. I cut all my broccoli sunday. Will I get more broccoli later if I let them grow? Looks like small heads trying to form.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Yes!!! You will get a lot of florets as you can see in the following pictures. Too bad cauliflower did do the same thing.


----------



## w_r_ranch

The 2019 fall garden is coming to a close soon as it is almost time to prep for the spring garden. It has been very productive & we will have plenty put up to last us till next year!!! Here is where we stand:


----------



## w_r_ranch

Harvested all of the spinach this morning. Mrs. Ranch will blanch & vacuum pack it.


----------



## w_r_ranch

I harvested a big head of cabbage this morning as Mrs. Ranch wanted it for coleslaw. It made it to 15" across & 47" around. It weighed in at 18 pounds 3.7 ounces!!! I have a number of them left to harvest that will be turned into sauerkraut soon.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Harvested/sorted all the Brussel Spouts & Mrs. Ranch is blanching & vacuum packing them. Attached is a picture the first batch of many...

Also harvested more broccoli florets & another head of cabbage for the mail lady.


----------



## Sugars Pop

Is it going to be to wet to plant potatos this weekend? Forecast for next week looks very similar to this weeks so plant or wait 2 more weeks?


----------



## w_r_ranch

Too early for me... I'll wait until at least the 21st & then decide when to plant them. Since I chit them out, I always have leeway.


----------



## Mattsfishin

WR those brussel sprouts look awesome. I have planted almost 20 pounds of potatoes. I planted in raised beds and have covers to go over them when it gets cold. Also If they predict really cold weather I keep an extra yard of garden soil and cover the plants along with covering the beds. I know and I do listen to you guys but I have had good luck doing this and then I can dig potatoes the last weekend in april so I can plant my okra the first weekend of may. I don't have as much space to grow things like you guys have so I have to shuffle things around.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Started harvesting carrots & more broccoli florets just as the cold front blew in.


----------



## Mattsfishin

I have a few brussel sprouts ready to pick. Maybe pick this weekend and steam them. I don't have many broccoli growing but the ones I have have been putting out florets. They just don't make it in the house. I picked a handful today and ate them before they had a chance to get in the house.
W R do you are have you ever cooked the leaves on the brussel sprouts?


----------



## w_r_ranch

No Matt, we've never even thought about it...


----------



## w_r_ranch

This morning I harvested more carrots in the cold drizzle & got them prepped for dehydrating... so today wasn't a total waste. :cheers:


----------



## Mattsfishin

Ok thanks, I am going to cook a few leaves with the brussel sprouts. 

Your Carrots are looking good.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Put up the yellow sticky traps in the greenhouse as a precautionary measure to protect my babies.


----------



## jm423

Ref Brussel sprouts leaves-many years ago, wife and I were really enjoying our "collard greens" till we noticed little cabbage heads forming on the stalks---


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

w_r_ranch said:


> Spent the last week of August planning the fall garden. The kohlrabi, cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower & brussel sprout seeds were started last week in 3" pots so they should be ready for transplanting in early to mid October (the radish, lettuce, chard & spinach seeds will be planted at this time as well). Potatoes are chitting over at the guesthouse & will be planted around September 21st. The onion & garlic sets will be planted in November (or whenever they arrive at the feed store). :cheers:


How did your garlic do? I tried last year in Llano Co got good tops but no bulbs....


----------



## w_r_ranch

Garlic is doing well so far, although it still has a few months to go.


----------

